

Outsourcing Your Web Design - Everything You Need to Make an Informed Decision - followrbts
http://blog.outsourcing-partners.com/2010/10/outsourcing-your-web-design-everything-you-need-to-make-an-informed-decision/

======
kls
This article is spectacularly devoid of any information that could be
reasonable construed as complete with gems like:

 _If you were to consider outsourcing your web design needs to a company in
India, as an example, you should expect no less than the following:

Web designers with at minimum a Bachelor’s and oftentimes a Master’s

Experience working with companies in a variety of fields

The latest software for creating the best designs

The latest knowledge of HTML_

A Bachelors or Masters has no effect on success. The latest software has no
bearing on success. This is basically just a big sales brochure that provide
no meat on how to succeed with an outsourced project. The are no suggestion of
how one must project manage it to ensure milestones are met. There is no talk
of how to audit the technology to ensure that it is a complete as claimed. In
fact there is little to no information on how to make an informed decision on
the disadvantages or advantages of outsourcing.

